# M-Audio Oxygen Pro thoughts



## TintoL (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi all,

I wanted to ask the community here if any one has already experience with the new M-Audio Oxygen pro series. 

I am on the fence on getting it or not. I especially want to know about the keybed and the daw integration. 

The layout of the controls in these new units suits me well. But, I had an experience with a code 49 and was not good. 
My next contender will be the arturia keylab 49 mkII. But, the only thing that makes me doubt about it is the faders on the right.

Any feedback you can give will be highly appreciated. 

Agustin


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m giving this a comment bump since I’m also curious about the new series. On paper, the 61 key seems like it could be a good controller.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm hoping for a review also. The layout is excellent though: faders for CC on the left, Mod and Pitch to the left of the keybed, not top left corner, transport in the center, drum pads on the right and auto-mapping for most major DAWs. My one big question is the velocity profile, because the CODE61 was pretty horrendous. The thing locked up a lot so you had to power-cycle the keyboard. If those issues are fixed, that 61 key is the perfect desktop addition to my SL88 Grand on a stand below the desktop. I wouldn't need my LPD8 pads nor the MixFace being I only use those faders for non-performance changes (CTA mics in SCS, etc). We will see!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

This guy reviews a lot of controllers and seems to rate it pretty highly:



I've heard that after a while M-Audio controllers get a little bit sloppy, especially in the case of sliders and knobs not sending values accurately. The fact that they've seemingly thrown everything at this (even aftertouch) doesn't fill me with confidence. I guess it's a case of either playing guinea-pig or waiting till longer-usage reviews start turning up.


----------



## TintoL (Jan 1, 2021)

John Mike's review was the first useful review I saw. That review gave me the courage to buy the meaudio oxygen pro 49. I have been using the controller and connecting it to Cubase for about two weeks.

Having owned many controllers before including the novation launchkey MKIII 37, I can say that I think this is the one controller to rule them all. Even the komplete kontroller S49 got useless compare to this.

These are my thoughts:

- Keys are decent. Black and white keys share same velocity resolution and curve. (no Nektar weird keys). But, like John Mike says, they are clicky clacky. But, not as bad as others. For writing parts, which is what I will use it for, is more than enough. For good piano keys I have a Kawai ES8.

- The Capacity and flexibility of control this thing has is like something I haven't used. Maybe Nektar. You can switch between Daw Mode and User (midi) mode on the fly. That is relatively standard these days.

- But, the catch here is that you can use the controller both in Daw Mackie Control AND in MIDI mode at the same time, and in the controller you wish for.

- For example, I have 8 faders using Mackie mode in Daw mode. The one fader in midi mode for selected track volume. All center transport buttons in Mackie mode. All pads in CC control to call Cubase commands and macros. And rotary controllers some to Komplete kontrol and some to Pan. You can decide PER SINGLE TOOL (fader, knob, pad, button ) if is on Mackie control, HUI mode, midi mode, and Note mode. All in the same bank.

- It also has 4 banks in mackie and 4 banks in midi user. It's way more than enough.

- Faders feels great, no Nanokontrol thingy. Faders are 45 mm, feel solid, good traction. 

*NOTE: After roughly 7 months using this unit I find that the faders feel smooth, but the resolution does lack for CC automation. They are not terrible. But using them for CC data the curves do come stepped. I always re-draw automation using a wacom cintiq, The faders are for a first step. *

- All controls come with soft take over ready to go.

- Plastic buttons are OK, but I kinda don't like the clicky clacky sound they have. But, I must say It was the same clacky thingy even on the Kontrol S49.

- The center knob has two functions in Mackie control and another two different types in mackie Hui. If you have it in Mackie mode, you can use it as a jog wheel selection that goes and selects all your tracks one by one like using the up and down arrows in the writing keyboard. If you push the encoder, it turns into a vertical zoom jog wheel. In HUI mode it has only a zoom horizontally function. But, You can still program yourself the function of the center knob in midi mode.

- Every single button there can be customized and turn into any state in a same session.

- Even the different banks of the buttons bellow the faders can be customized IN ANY OF THE 6 STATES. I mean the buttons that change from rec to select, mute , solo and midi. Each state can be customize. I leave them in select in mackie mode. It makes easier locating a fader in the mixer.

- Other than switching templates and using the arpeggiator the screen is pretty much useless. I find that the best implementation of a screen is the komplete kontrol A series which shows you which track is assigned to a knob when you touch it. But, then they come and put that tiny ridiculous small screen. So, I got used to not care about the screen. The most useless for me was the S49 screens. In midi mode, even the knobs cover the name of the CC that is controlling because the labels are in the bottom of the screen. Such lack of attention to the usability of a design. Kind of stupid knowing these are two massive screens that simply stay black in midi mode.

NOTE: All this opinions are related to Cubase and concentrating in using the controller for cubase. I haven't used it in any other daw.

Just like el-bo says, I also have heard of maudio controllers getting loose. But, If I compare the useless komplete s49 build like a tank that ended up selling for a lose, I rather have this one loose, hands down. And for way less than half the price.

I hope that helps. If you want me to try something on it, let me know. I will see if I can try it.

TINTO


----------



## el-bo (Jan 1, 2021)

TintoL said:


> John Mike's review was...


What an extremely thorough and useful breakdown!

I hadn't realised this was a slightly older thread, but good to see you took the plunge. I know that John is planning, like he does for many of his reviews, to return with longer-term impressions.. However, I think that you'll have him beat on detail 

Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 13, 2021)

TintoL said:


> John Mike's review was the first useful review I saw. That review gave me the courage to buy the meaudio oxygen pro 49. I have been using the controller and connecting it to Cubase for about two weeks.
> 
> Having owned many controllers before including the novation launchkey MKIII 37, I can say that I think this is the one controller to rule them all. Even the komplete kontroller S49 got useless compare to this.
> 
> ...


Hi there! I'm thinking about getting the M-Audio Oxygen Pro for my mobile rig and was wondering, do you have any issue with the pitch bend wheel? I've seen some reports that the pitch bend control is laggy and not so good. I've also read that M-Audio stated that they will come out with a firmware update to address this, but that was over 3 months ago, and they still have no update on that. Given all this, I was wondering if you've had this issue? If not, perhaps it was a bad batch. Cheers!


----------



## TintoL (Apr 13, 2021)

BradHoyt said:


> Hi there! I'm thinking about getting the M-Audio Oxygen Pro for my mobile rig and was wondering, do you have any issue with the pitch bend wheel? I've seen some reports that the pitch bend control is laggy and not so good. I've also read that M-Audio stated that they will come out with a firmware update to address this, but that was over 3 months ago, and they still have no update on that. Given all this, I was wondering if you've had this issue? If not, perhaps it was a bad batch. Cheers!


I have not experienced that issue since I bought it. Now, to be fair, this is a keyboard that, for the price and for the amount of stuff included on it, a downgrade in quality should be expected. 

For me, all the parts and controllers I find are working perfectly fine. However, you will find some things really annoying. The cheap buttons are to run out of the window, they are mega clicky clacky. Knobs are relatively cheap and the pads are not comparable to a maschine mikro (but are responsive). Nevertheless, it's a great value for money. 

All devices have lemons, from the VPC1 lemon I had to companies with more lemons like studiologic.... 

You can always return it if you test it enough inside of the return window.

I hope that helps.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 14, 2021)

TintoL said:


> I have not experienced that issue since I bought it. Now, to be fair, this is a keyboard that, for the price and for the amount of stuff included on it, a downgrade in quality should be expected.
> 
> For me, all the parts and controllers I find are working perfectly fine. However, you will find some things really annoying. The cheap buttons are to run out of the window, they are mega clicky clacky. Knobs are relatively cheap and the pads are not comparable to a maschine mikro (but are responsive). Nevertheless, it's a great value for money.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. With all the other functionality and the fader placement, any wonky pitch bend performance wouldn't be a deal breaker for me - was just wondering if you experienced anything. Generally annoying things like loud buttons and cheapish knobs are deal breakers either as long as the key bed is consistent. From what I've seen, the keyboard, with the aftertouch works well.


----------



## TintoL (Apr 14, 2021)

BradHoyt said:


> Thanks for the reply. With all the other functionality and the fader placement, any wonky pitch bend performance wouldn't be a deal breaker for me - was just wondering if you experienced anything. Generally annoying things like loud buttons and cheapish knobs are deal breakers either as long as the key bed is consistent. From what I've seen, the keyboard, with the aftertouch works well.


The keybed is quite decent. It's very synthy, but, it's consistent. The aftertouch also works well. It's a noisy action, but not too bad compared to the nektar stuff. The buttons are really annoying to me. I also had a novation mk3, and those buttons are simply awesome. I don't understand why to go cheap on that.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 14, 2021)

TintoL said:


> The keybed is quite decent. It's very synthy, but, it's consistent. The aftertouch also works well. It's a noisy action, but not too bad compared to the nektar stuff. The buttons are really annoying to me. I also had a novation mk3, and those buttons are simply awesome. I don't understand why to go cheap on that.


That's good to hear. I expect synthy action, but as long as there's consistency, I can work with it. Frankly, I would like to go with the Arturia line, but I can't stand the fact that they put all of their faders on the far right. Totally inconvenient when using the faders to control virtual instruments.


----------



## TintoL (Apr 14, 2021)

hahha, that's exactly right and exactly my own thought. Those keyboards look awesome. The only reason I didn't get the Arturia ones is because of the fader placement. I guess is the DJ / abbleton thing were they only use faders to change effects or synth attributes.

Fader in the left side is an absolute must. Novation did the same stupid thing in their mk3 line.


----------



## Eskmo (Jun 22, 2021)

Interested to see if anyone has come across this:

Something we've encountered over here (on two separate units) is the sliders and knobs are stair stepping the automation as opposed to smooth. We've compared against other controllers here and these oxygen pros are definitely not automating correctly. Oddly enough, the mod and pitch wheels seem fine in terms of resolution but unfortunately not all the others.

Anyone else experience this by chance? (oxygen pro vs novation in the pics below)


----------



## bill5 (Jun 22, 2021)

TintoL said:


> The only reason I didn't get the Arturia ones is because of the fader placement.


As I recall they couldn't be bothered to put an on/off switch on their keyboards either, which is incredibly stupid.

As for M Audio, I couldn't get past that the transport controls don't include a FF or RW function, also IMO incredibly stupid. Why would you omit that?


----------



## TintoL (Jun 22, 2021)

bill5 said:


> As I recall they couldn't be bothered to put an on/off switch on their keyboards either, which is incredibly stupid.
> 
> As for M Audio, I couldn't get past that the transport controls don't include a FF or RW function, also IMO incredibly stupid. Why would you omit that?


Those are very good points. However, they are not the only ones omitting the power button. I had a Novation launchkey mk3 and also didn't have a power button. And those units have better build quality. Nevertheless, I agree missing the power button is really, really annoying.

The FF and RW: nah, couldn't care less. I use a Streamdeck for that and it really is a game changer.

For the m-audio unit, they really have the best layout and features. And the implementation of the Controls application is very good with flexibility. But, that has a price. As I told another member not too long ago, the price is the quality of the resolution of the controls. They do lack in that.

Honestly, I want a Yamaha cp88 or kawai es8 keybed with native instruments komplete kontrol on it and lights, with motorized faders on the left and three mod wheels beside the left keys.. Why we can not have that.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 22, 2021)

I would be very happy with a MIDI controller which just has basic transport controls, 88 full-sized keys, semi-weighted (may settle for synth action), doesn't cost a lot and does NOT have noisy keys. On/off switch should be a given. But that seems a pipe dream. Anything beyond that (pads, faders, etc) would be a plus.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 2, 2021)

After going through the specs and looking at several reviews, I feel a bit sorry that this particular controller wasn't around when I was looking for a replacement for my ten-year-old Axiom. It seems that M-AUDIO has hit the soft spot with this one, especially after the CODE series which (IMO) had several design flaws, including having a bank of pads right below the pitch and modulation wheels. This has motivated me to look for an alternative, so I've finally settled with Nektar Panorama T6 instead.

Speaking of which, Nektar is really a controller powerhouse, especially with its powerful integration with my main DAW (REAPER). However, I'm still not very keen on its keybed after using Axiom for so long. It has a somewhat stiff feeling under my fingers. On the other hand, as a pianist, I couldn't be without a fully weighted 88 keys unit as well, so I also have one from Studiologic. But for everything else (not including pianos), I prefer to have something lighter. And M-AUDIO actually did a fine job with Axiom; its waterfall-style keys had just the right touch in my book. So I expect that those on Oxygen Pro are similar, if not even better. But, what's done is done...

P.S. Sorry for the slight OT.


----------



## Trensharo (Jul 13, 2021)

They release a FW update which addresses the pitch wheel issue people were talking about. U fortunately it also brings a "screensaver" that makes the controller light up like a gaming PC when idle. Ugh...

The preserve editor was also updated. Hopefully this one doesn't wipe out pad assignments and colors when you try to change the colors. The default colors are really quite an eyesore...


----------



## alfredjoel (Jul 21, 2021)

TintoL said:


> John Mike's review was the first useful review I saw. That review gave me the courage to buy the meaudio oxygen pro 49. I have been using the controller and connecting it to Cubase for about two weeks.
> 
> Having owned many controllers before including the novation launchkey MKIII 37, I can say that I think this is the one controller to rule them all. Even the komplete kontroller S49 got useless compare to this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-depth look, I am not sure which one to go with Oxygen Pro 61 or Novation launchkey 61 mk3?


----------



## alfredjoel (Jul 21, 2021)

M-Audio Oxygen Pro 61 vs Novation launchkey 61 mk3? Which is the best?


----------



## Markrs (Jul 21, 2021)

I am quite tempted worth the Oxygen Pro Mini and so far the reviews look pretty good


----------



## TintoL (Jul 21, 2021)

alfredjoel said:


> M-Audio Oxygen Pro 61 vs Novation launchkey 61 mk3? Which is the best?


It's not an easy question to answer even if I knew what exactly you want it for.

But, because I have experience with both, I might be able to give some guidance.

The launchkey has a weird layout that is gear to people that use abbleton live. You can tell by the position of the faders. I have had keyboards with the faders in the right side, and simply doesn't work. If you want it for playing instrument lines ryding modulation and vibrato, that fader position doesn't work. I guess it's meant for playing synths and loops or effects over loops.

In terms of the build quality, launchkey is better in my opinion. Also the pads are more responsive, but small. The buttons in the launchkey are rubbered and feel great, super quiet. The maudio has this awful clicky clacky sounds that can cause an earthquake.

Where they differ is in daw implementation and layout. The maudio pro has simple a perfect layout in comparison. But the difference increment with the daw implementation.

The launckey uses mackie mode to assign controllers. And then you have a custom mode for adding stuff on each control (pads, faders, knobs.)

But the maudio goes further. You can mix in a single layout mackie control and custom ccs. That is amazing. Not even presonus does that. You still have to do the stupid bank for tracks, but, honestly, I think only native instruments does that well.

The workflow in launchkey will be, pressing a button and then click a pad that gets you to pad ccs, fader ccs, or custom mode. If you want to ride the mixes or tracks, you go to the mixer mode, like the native instruments.

But with the maudio, you can have 8 faders in mackie mode, the one fader for modulation, 8 pads in cc mode, 8 pads in note mode, and some buttons in cc mode and some in mackie mode ALL IN THE SAME LAYOUT. That it's a big deal. Tell that to Behringer... they can not even switch live from mackie mode to cc.

If you want it for abbleton, then, there is nothing to discuss here. The launchkey will kill the maudio in a snap. The launckey moves through the track grid in abbleton very well and you have to program nothing.

Keys feel about the same. Knobs are about the same with the launchkey ones feeling a bit better.


I believe the launchkeys have no power button and the maudio does.

Please note that there is an issue I had with faders not translating smooth ccs.

However, I am waiting for the maudio m32 mini. It has all I need in a more compact layout that swits me better. Lets see how those faders and keys feel. I will put my comments here when I get it.

Also waiting for a yamaha cp88.... oh boy... can't wait...


----------



## alfredjoel (Jul 21, 2021)

TintoL said:


> It's not an easy question to answer even if I knew what exactly you want it for.
> 
> But, because I have experience with both, I might be able to give some guidance.
> 
> ...


Oh, Thanks that is all I needed! Going to go with M-Audio. I am about to use it for church worship, so most probably playing large pads and piano, with some Synth as well.


----------



## TintoL (Jul 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I am quite tempted worth the Oxygen Pro Mini and so far the reviews look pretty good



Let's see how it goes this time. I am waiting for the mini. 

I sold the oxygen 49 pro because it ended up been too big for my desk. I think this is it.


----------



## GratuiTous (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey there! - I signed up to this forum specifically to share my opinions on the *M-Audio Oxygen Pro 49.*

_My review is strictly from an FL Studio point-of-view, as what DAW you use with a MIDI Keyboard really does matter (sometimes some features don't work, or it could be buggy in one DAW etc)._

Overall, I am very happy with this MIDI Keyboard for FL Studio. The semi-weighted keys are great for the price, it's fully-loaded in terms of sliders, knobs, drum pads, transport buttons, and pitch wheel (this has been having issues in some DAWs, including FL Studio.. they have come up with a "patch" which didn't fix it.. but it does not hinder my usage of a MIDI Keyboard as a I never use a pitch wheel.. so if you use a pitch wheel often, be careful with the Oxygen Pro until they truly fix the issue)..

It also has aftertouch on the keys (which I found you had to press quite hard to activate, but it works well..) and it also has TONS of features such as a built-in arpeggiator..

I created an in-depth review video of it.. but I also wrote a super in-depth review on my website, which shares about 11 different videos covering the different aspect of the M-Audio Oxygen Pro (from how to set it up, to the quality of different areas on the MIDI Keyboard).

I'll leave the video below.. and a link to my M-Audio Oxygen Pro 49 review on my website..
https://itsGratuiTous.com/m-audio-oxygen-pro-49-review/



If you guys have any questions about the Oxygen Pro 49 let me know.. I've been really happy with it (the set up was tricky at first, but once figured, I really like it.. it's a fair price, built well, and suits my needs as a beatmaker who uses FL Studio).

Riley !


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I am quite tempted worth the Oxygen Pro Mini and so far the reviews look pretty good



Just had one of these delivered by the Amazon man.

Quite impressed so far. Build quality is good, keybed actually quite nice.
Integration with Logic was fairly painless. The unit uses the good 'ol Mackie protocol rather than anything too complex. A welcome change from the NI32 it replaces in this regard.

Only "con" so far is there's quite a learning curve. The unit is "all things to all people/daws" and the amount of customisation is extensive. The upshot is some of the operation is a bit opaque. An absolute bargain for the money though.


----------



## Trensharo (Sep 7, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Only "con" so far is there's quite a learning curve. The unit is "all things to all people/daws" and the amount of customisation is extensive. The upshot is some of the operation is a bit opaque. An absolute bargain for the money though.


This is generally non-factor for DAWs, as the more popular choices come well-mapped out of the box. 

However, for mapping plug-ins, the stock Presets are all AKAI and AIR Instruments. Thats definitely where the learning curve lies. 

I've had a lot trouble getting soft pickup to function reliably in Cubase or Studio One. If anyone can say how they got this to work consistently, I'd be forever grateful. 

It's pretty terrible in the AKAI MPC software, ironically.


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 1, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Please note that there is an issue I had with faders not translating smooth ccs.


I am trying out the pro 61 now, and experience the same thing as you: The faders are creating very jagged velocity curves. It seems that if falls in and out quite regularly. Did you solve this issue?

I have compared with an Korg NanoKontrol 2 in the same USB input, but this creates smooth lines.
NanoKontrol on top, Oxygen Pro at bottom:





I also have two other issues:

Keys that are unused for more than a minute have a sticky feel to it before they start to move. They stick to the initial position and releases with a small "tick". This issue is demonstrated well on the Axiom in this video: 
. 

I guess it is only to put some kind of lubricant to the pads that are in contact with the resting keys, but I am not eager to break the warranty…

The black keys are way more sensitive than the white keys. I have played piano for 44 years, and with a regular scale arpeggio, it is very noticeable that the registered velocity on all the black keys are much higher than the white keys. Any one other than me experiencing this?

(The display had an extra white vertical line in the first days, but it seems to have disappeared now.)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 1, 2021)

My Oxygen Mini's fader output looks like your nano one. Sorry.
On the black key vs white key thing. That's an issue on many cheaper beds - not unique to the Oxygen stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply guys.

I did have the issue with the 49 version.

However, I have been using the mini version for about 6 months already. And so far it's smooth. This keyboard for now has turned into my go to tool for writing. It simply has every possible control on a very compact size.

It's possible that a new firmware has fixed the issue. At least for cubase.

This image shows dynamics recorded using one of the faders in the oxygen mini. 







PerChristian said:


> I am trying out the pro 61 now, and experience the same thing as you: The faders are creating very jagged velocity curves. It seems that if falls in and out quite regularly. Did you solve this issue?
> 
> I have compared with an Korg NanoKontrol 2 in the same USB input, but this creates smooth lines.
> NanoKontrol on top, Oxygen Pro at bottom:
> ...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 1, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys.
> 
> I did have the issue with the 49 version.
> 
> ...


The 'mini is indeed great. Pride of place on the desktop now. So much flexibility in such a small package. I went though a few mini controllers (inc the NI 32) before settling on the M Audio.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 1, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> The 'mini is indeed great. Pride of place on the desktop now. So much flexibility in such a small package. I went though a few mini controllers (inc the NI 32) before settling on the M Audio.


Hah.... riight, I also went from a long list of controllers..... 

NI KK mk2 49, novation 49 mk3, novation 37 mk3...and others. 

So far, they were all too big to manipulate in one desk where you do other stuff not related to music. 

The final solution that I have been using and that seems to work the best from all my previous experiences is a drawer bellow my desk with a sudiologic sl 88 grand. and the maudio oxygen mini....


----------



## TintoL (Nov 1, 2021)

BTW, a new kid on the block from studiologic. Just found out:

Unfortunately it's using the tp 110. Not sure what to think of that action.


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 1, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Unfortunately it's using the tp 110. Not sure what to think of that action.


What other keyboards are using this keybed?

By the way, I think a crowd sourced page (wikipedia?) with all keyboards' keybeds would be fantastic to have available: 








Verbaute Tastaturen und Hersteller (Sammelthread)


Dieser Thread soll als Hilfe auf die Frage "Welche Tastatur ist in Gerät XY verbaut" dienen. Bitte lange Diskussionen vermeiden, damit er als übersichtliches Nachschlagewerk dient. Korrekturen und Ergänzungen sind natürlich gerne willkommen. Bitte verwendet folgendes Schema, damit es...




www.musiker-board.de


----------



## TintoL (Nov 1, 2021)

PerChristian said:


> What other keyboards are using this keybed?
> 
> By the way, I think a crowd sourced page (wikipedia?) with all keyboards' keybeds would be fantastic to have available:
> 
> ...


Honestly it's a good question. I don't know which keyboards are using this. It seems to be a totally new keybed. I don't see it listed even in the fatar website.

There are some massive lists of keyboards. But,most include the synth keybeds, which to me are pointless.

I do have my own spread sheet where I have been inputing my own thoughts on master keyboards. Some I have owned for a while, others I had them for a while, others I tested them extensively. I will share that once I have some time.

best...


----------



## Trensharo (Nov 6, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> My Oxygen Mini's fader output looks like your nano one. Sorry.
> On the black key vs white key thing. That's an issue on many cheaper beds - not unique to the Oxygen stuff, unfortunately.


They fixed this in a fw update, months ago. He needs to update his device...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 7, 2021)

Trensharo said:


> They fixed this in a fw update, months ago. He needs to update his device...


FWIW, my device has had the update.


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 7, 2021)

I have Big Sur, and the firmware update is not fully supported on that OS. This may be why I still experience this.






M-Audio







inmusicbrands.force.com


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 7, 2021)

The release notes does not mention fixing these issues?











M-Audio


Acclaimed audio interfaces, studio monitors, and keyboard controllers




m-audio.com


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 7, 2021)

PerChristian said:


> I have Big Sur, and the firmware update is not fully supported on that OS. This may be why I still experience this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran the update under Big Sur. No issues. Though to be honest, I think it’s a red herring.

I think either you have a duffer, or it’s system specific. Is it only Logic where the issue occurs? The desktop version of TouchOSC has a free midi monitor you can use to test. There are probably others.


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 8, 2021)

I tried to run the update again, now from windows, but the fader issue is still there.

I did log the MIDI events from both Oxygen Pro and nanoKontrol2 with the “MIDI monitor” app, and the timestamps show that this is not just a Logic issue.

(We are going deep down with this, so I do not expect any reply to this post, and I am most likely going to return this keyboard tomorrow.)

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## TintoL (Nov 8, 2021)

PerChristian said:


> I tried to run the update again, now from windows, but the fader issue is still there.
> 
> I did log the MIDI events from both Oxygen Pro and nanoKontrol2 with the “MIDI monitor” app, and the timestamps show that this is not just a Logic issue.
> 
> ...


Have you checked that there is no other device clashing with the oxygen pro when writing automation?

I have had similar issues before. Two keboards clashing and sending the same midi at the same time.


----------



## PerChristian (Nov 9, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Have you checked that there is no other device clashing with the oxygen pro when writing automation?


Yes. I have tried it alone, together with nanoKontrol2, and with NanoKotronl2 alone. With different USB-A to USB-C adapters. Both in DAW and Preset mode.

It chunks the data it sends:





(Another crazy bug just happened to: I was unable to write capital "P". Tried other letters, different apps, both with bluetooth keyboard and internal, worked fine. But not"P"?!
I do not know why, but I tried to turn off the Oxygen Pro, and it was instantly possible to write capital "P" again! I know this sounds sick, and believe me. I also think so…)

Another issue is that if you use internal clock on the Oxygen, it continues to send clock messages if you stop Logic on the computer rather than from the Oxygen:

12:50:55.630 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.630 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.630 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.656 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.698 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.741 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.783 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.826 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.869 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.911 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.932 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.932 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.932 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:55.954 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:55.996 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.039 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.081 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.124 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.166 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.209 From USB MIDI Clock 
12:50:56.235 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1  C-2 127
12:50:56.235 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127
12:50:56.235 From Mackie/HUI Note On 1 C-2 127

(The note on messages is just Mackie heartbeat messages)


----------



## TintoL (Nov 9, 2021)

PerChristian said:


> Yes. I have tried it alone, together with nanoKontrol2, and with NanoKotronl2 alone. With different USB-A to USB-C adapters. Both in DAW and Preset mode.
> 
> It chunks the data it sends:
> 
> ...


I wish I could have my old 49 keyboard to test it. Sorry to hear that.

If you had nothing connected, then it should not be that.

best of lucks.

BTW, not sure if it's worth saying as sounds you are looking for a keyboard with all controls.

The best faders I have own, and that I still own and are my main faders are the ones in the nakeboard fader control. It's relatively cheap and are 100 mm. It's the MC-8



https://nakedboards.org/mc8.html




Hope that helps


----------

